# 1936 Monark Silver King



## oingo (May 24, 2017)

New to the Cabe thought I would post my latest bike project, 1936 Monark Silver King. Features include, polished aluminum frame with locking steering tube, new Monark style springer forks, Nexus 3 speed hub, Felt 24 inch rims with Felt Thick Brick tires. Since the frame bolts together by the rear dropout, I decided this would be a great time for a Gates belt drive. Tried to keep a little of the art deco theme with a custom shifter body with a vintage looking hood ornament for the shifter handle.  Rides great and quiet.  Still contemplating adding fenders and who knows what else.


----------

